# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  HTC One /w Ubuntu?

## Tinker Tantrum

Hello All,

    Does anyone have an HTC One running Ubuntu? What are you're thoughts and opinions on how it performs?

----------


## grahammechanical

Devices Ubuntu Touch being ported to

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices

Status page for the HTC One

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/M7

Regards.

----------


## Tinker Tantrum

Thanks for the info. I'm glad I asked before making a decision.

----------

